# Weird Ticking Noise Under Hood



## Element1290 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a 2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4t with about 43000 miles on it. For the last 3-4K there has been a weird almost ticking noise that gets faster under power but never seems to go away. Seems worse when it's colder but that's not always the case. Seems to be coming from the coil area but I'm not quite sure. I took a video of it and put it on YouTube at this link https://youtu.be/xBt68No_mjw What do you guys think? Any ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Element1290 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4t with about 43000 miles on it. For the last 3-4K there has been a weird almost ticking noise that gets faster under power but never seems to go away. Seems worse when it's colder but that's not always the case. Seems to be coming from the coil area but I'm not quite sure. I took a video of it and put it on YouTube at this link https://youtu.be/xBt68No_mjw What do you guys think? Any ideas?


Start by checking for a loose spark plug.......a loose plug sounds like a valve tick.

Please report back.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, that sounds like a loose plug!


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Like everyone else says. Loose plug. I have had two loosen up. One from the factory and again another one after I had re-torqued all the plugs down after the first one loosened up.


----------

